# Sweet old Alpine sign



## Capone123 (Jul 15, 2012)

Currently on Ebay if you search for car audio signs. I can't post link cuz im a noob.


----------



## alcoholicadema (Aug 7, 2012)

ebay DOT com/itm/Alpine-Car-Audio-Systems-Plastic-Fiberglass-Sign-72-1-2-x-35-1-2-/261078259838?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cc97a187e


----------



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

Whew, cool but that thing's beat! Missing the whole light part behind but the price is right though haha

Alpine Car Audio Systems Plastic/Fiberglass Sign 72 1/2" x 35 1/2" | eBay


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

This guy is local to me, but the sign is 6ft by 3ft!! I don't have a good place to display it...


----------



## alcoholicadema (Aug 7, 2012)

Make a door out of it


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

You guys might like to see a picture of a similar Alpine sign stashed away at work.


----------



## Prime mova (Aug 17, 2011)

trumpet said:


> You guys might like to see a picture of a similar Alpine sign stashed away at work.


Yeah pics please...maybe other signs and banners as well?


----------



## spydertune (Sep 9, 2005)

I don't think it is fiberglass but thermoformed PVC. Pretty typical for backlit signs. What's more amazing is that it survived. It would not take much to build a lightbox back for it.


----------

